# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuwbeschadiging S2-S4

## Nederland

In mijn ruggemerg heb ik de zenuwbeschadiging S2-S4. Hierdoor heb ik problemen met mijn blaas en endeldarm. Hier is geen aansturing; ook zijn gevoelszenuwen beschadigd. Dit is door een ongeluk gebeurd; een paar jaar geleden. Ik catheteriseer dagelijks. Voor mijn darmen heb ik medicijnen.
Wie herkent hier dingen van? Welke medicijnen gebruik je?
Wie catheteriseert ook en hoe ervaar je dit?
Zelf vind ik catheriseren(4-5x p.d.) niet zo'n probleem. Ik kan er goed mee omgaan. Dagelijks slik ik een cranberrytablet; mede hierdoor heb ik geen blaasontstekingen meer. Antibioticum heb ik genoeg geslikt; nu met cranberry gaat het goed (afkloppen). 
Al met al is dit wel een hele vervelende beschadiging; je wordt er dagelijks mee geconfronteerd. Bovendien vertel ik het ook niet aan m'n "losse contacten". Dus ik loop ik met een geheim rond voor veel mensen.

----------

